# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  عفواً سيدي الشوالي .. فيا لم يكن نكرة في فالنسيا

## تحية عسكريه

أول إشي هذا المقاله لفتت إنتباهي كثيرا كل إحترامي وتقديري لأستاذي كاتبها  طبعا . 




*عتاب بسيط على معلقنا الكبير الاستاذ عصام شوالي .* 



المعلق الرياضي عصام شوالي . 

*بقلم | أحمد عطا*

** 



أحمد عطا - جول.كوم 

منذ أن فتحت عيني على مشاهدة كرة القدم وأنا لا أهتم بمشاهدة النجوم في الفرق الكبرى فقط، بل أهتم بمعرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن أي فريق طالما يلفت إنتباهي بطريقة لعبه وليس بإسمه اللامع فقط. 
فمتعة كرة القدم لا تقتصر على متابعة نجم بعينه أو فريق بعينه .. متعة الدوريات الأوروبية لا تقتصر على متابعة فريق كبير معين ونتائجه بقدر ما تعتمد على متابعة كل الفرق لأنه كم من مباريات شاهدتها قلة قليلة كانت أمتع بكثير من مباريات قمة بين فريقين قمة. 
مقدمتي هذه للحديث عن جملة فاجأني بها المعلق الكبير عصام الشوالي حينما تحدث عن دافيد فيا وأنه كان نكرة في سبورتنج خيخون، نكرة في ريال سرقسطة .. إلى هنا قد يكون الأمر مقبولاً لكن أن يقول الشوالي إن فيا سجل في فالنسيا لكن استمر نكرة ومع البرسا بات نجماً فهذا شيء يدعو للدهشة. 
كيف يكون الفائز بجائزة "زارا" في 4 مواسم من آخر 5 في الليجا نكرة ؟ كيف يكون ثاني أفضل هداف في الليجا لأكثر من موسم نكرة ؟ كيف يكون هداف اليورو 2008 نكرة ؟ كيف يكون أفضل ممرر في الليجا 2006/2007 نكرة ؟ كيف يكون ثاني أفضل هداف في تاريخ إسبانيا –وقريباً جداً سيكون الأفضل- نكرة ؟ كيف يكون أكثر من سجل أهداف في مباريات متتالية مع المنتخب الإسباني نكرة ؟ كيف يكون لاعب في فريق كأس القارات نكرة ؟ كيف يكون من يسجل مع نادي 107 أهداف في 166 مباراة نكرة ؟ السؤال الأهم هو .. كيف يكون فيا نكرة مع فالنسيا وكل ما سبق ذكره حققه وهو يرتدي قميص الخفافيش ؟ كيف يكون نكرة ونصف أندية أوروبا كانت تريده وهو يرتدي قميص اللوس تشي وتم بيعه بـ40 مليون يورو مع حوافز رغم أن عمره تعدى الـ28. 

  

الموضوع بعيد كل البعد عن فالنسيا، لكنه اتجاه عام عند كثيرين للتقليل من إنجازات أي لاعب طالما لا يلعب في فريق يعتبره البعض ليس بالكبير.. هذا الأمر كثيراً ما كنا نراها في إختيارات الفيفا واليويفا في فريق العام. 
فالكل يتابع الفرق الكبرى فقط وبالتالي لا يعرف كثيراً عن العمل الكبير الذي يقوم به البعض في فرقهم المتوسطة أو الصغيرة .. يظهر ذلك بوضوح مع لاعب موهوب ورائع مثل مسعود أوزيل .. عرفه الكل في كأس العالم رغم أنه يقدم أداء رفيع المستوى منذ موسمين ولا أحد يأبه له. 
من واقع ما لمسته في ليجا العام الماضي، قليلون من يركزون كثيراً مع نجوم يتألقون في مباريات مغمورة بعض الشيء ويقدمون مستويات كبيرة ويمتعض الكثيرون من عدم إكتظاظ تشكيلة الأسبوع بلاعبين من ريال مدريد وبرشلونة حتى لو لم يقدموا ما يشفع لهم الإنضمام ويبدأ البعض في التساؤل عمن يكون هذا اللاعب الذي يحتل مكان ميسي أو كريستيانو رونالدو في التشكيلة لكن الغريب أن هذا التساؤل يختفي بعد عام أو عامين بعد أن يصبح هذا اللاعب نجماً في فريق كبير بدل استمراره كنجم في فريق صغير. 
لا أقول إنه يجب مساواة الكل، لكن التحقير من إنجازات أي لاعب طالما لا يلعب في نادي كبير من وجهة نظر البعض ليس بالشيء المستحب في رأيي، و "هيستيريا فيا" الحالية الموجودة في كل مكان بعد أن انتقل لبرشلونة رغم أنه مازال لم يركل الكرة في الكامب نو شيء يثير الدهشة كما هو الأمر مع كاسياس الذي سيكون بطلاً غداً في الصحف بعد ركلة الجزاء –وهو بطل بالفعل كما هو الحال مع فيا الذي يتألق في كل مباراة يلعبها وكما هو الحال مع إنيستا وتشافي- لكنك لن تجد نفس الترحيب لو كان رينا مثلاً هو من تصدى للكرة مع كل الإحترام لليفربول، فالتقدير حكر على المشاهير .. التقدير حكر على من يلعب في النادي الأكبر. 
يذكرني هذا الموقف بلعبة البلاي ستيشن .. ستجد لاعب الآرسنال آبو ديابي مثلاً أقوى كثيراً من ميكيل أرتيتا لاعب وسط إيفرتون لسبب بسيط هو أن الأول يلعب في نادي كبير بينما الثاني يلعب في نادي متوسط وستجد أن فيا في نسخة 2009/2010 من اللعبة أضعف كثيراً من فيا في نسخة 2010/2011 وكأنه تحول إلى رجل آخر حتى من قبل أن يلعب والسبب أن برشلونة أكبر من فالنسيا رغم أن الأخير نادي كبير أيضاً ولا علاقة بمستوى اللاعب بناديه، وهذا خطأ كبير أرى الشوالي نفسه وقع فيه. 
ملحوظة أخيرة وهامة : رسمياً .. إن أحرزت إسبانيا كأس العالم أو فازت إسبانيا بلقب الهداف، فسيكون فيا قد أحرزه وهو لاعب في فالنسيا لأن قوائم المنتخبات تم إرسالها قبل أن ينتقل "إلـ جواخي" إلى العملاق الكتلوني .. أي أن أي إنجاز يحققه فيا سواء فردي أو مع الفريق سيكون وهو مازال لاعباً في فالنسيا... في كل الأحوال هو لاعب كبير أينما لعب وأينما ارتحل.

----------


## عصي الدمع

يسلمو كثير كثير على الخبر 

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلمو كثير كثير على الخبر 
> 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه


اهلاو سهلا حبيب نورت الموضوع بوجودك

----------

